

How to Build Your Own Functional Pressure Suit - martinhansdk
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2013/03/how-to-build-your-own-functional-pressure-suit-guest-blog-by-dr-cameron-smith/

======
bediger4000
A lot of what this guy writes about this DIY pressure suit is similar to
advice on getting software done: release early, release often corresponds to
his "make steady progress" and "get it working", for example. He even
advocates KISS.

 _However_ he does say one thing weird: read patents. Maybe patents in the
area of manufactured goods are different than software patents, but that
directly contradicts a lot of "good practices" I've heard of over the years.

